

First Indiegogo Campaign to accept Bitcoin - marcochiang
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/loopd-your-smartphone-reimagined/x/7276142

======
marcochiang
The Loopd Indiegogo Campaign is starting to accept Bitcoins. It might be a
little longer until Indiegogo officially integrates Bitcoin but it looks like
Indiegogo allowed this. Let's show Indiegogo that we really want Bitcoin
integration for crowdfunding as an alternative to simplify international
backers!

